#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-04
<carlosgoto> buenas tards
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-05
<Linaporras_> Buenas noches 
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras_, buenas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, c-gope DanielF \o
<andresmujica> buenas noches Linaporras_ SergioMeneses c-gope DanielF ubuntulo1 andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ubuntulo1 es el bot
<SergioMeneses> xDF
<andresmujica> yo se
<DanielF> buenas noches
<andresmujica> pero kien dice k no se debe saludar
<c-gope> SergioMeneses, andresmujica, Linaporras, DanielF, Buena noche
<DanielF> como van
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0 ....
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, llegando a cucuta
<SergioMeneses> con calor
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DanielF> mmm pero que conversion a rolo en una semana
<Linaporras_> Jajajaj Si SergioMeneses debió ser Bogotano jaja porque le gusta más el frío que el calor
<DanielF> a mi me da igual, pero sali desesperado con tanto trancon
<DanielF> eso no es vida
<Linaporras_> jajajajaja esa es nuestra ciudad en destrucción :(
<SergioMeneses> venga mi youtube sale raro?
<SergioMeneses> cambiaron la interfaz del reproductor?
<DanielF> samuelizada
<Linaporras_> si ahora es negro el Youtube :)
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras_, oks
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hi
<darkhole> Perdon por la demora
<Linaporras_> Si samuelizada ... ya en 6 meses dejará de estar samuelizada
<andresmujica> el k llega de ultimas lidera la reunión
<andresmujica> hagale k hoy es festivo
<darkhole> Jeje que raro, los mensajes en Empathy me salen duplicados
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay arto q hablar :D dale darkhole 
<darkhole> Raro, pero bueno, no me voy a poner a soluconar problemas ahorita..
<darkhole> Hay quorum ;)
<DanielF> al fin
<DanielF> jejejeje
<darkhole> Nop, yo nop, la vez pasada fue c-gope quien organizo, y sumerce ya ha organizado, le toca a andresmujica
<IngForigua> jao
<IngForigua> 8 min tarde
<andresmujica> quizo decir IngForigua , cierto darkhole ? por akello del ultimo k llega
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole necesitamos una meeting productiva
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hi
 * andresmujica mejor dicho hay quorum doble
<darkhole> (por cierto, bienvenida Lina ;) Para los que no la conocen: https://profiles.google.com/109946830849065939771/posts)
<darkhole> Hola JoseGutierrez !
<c-gope> Hola Lina
<DanielF> oigan quien de uds ha usado openmeetins?
<darkhole> IngForigua!!! Mejor dicho, estamos completos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JoseGutierrez> hola lina
<andresmujica> bueno muchachos
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo tomo la meeting! a falta de voluntarios
<darkhole> Bueno andresmujica que sea superproductiva esta reunion!
<andresmujica> entonces hagamosle
<andresmujica> porque si no nos dormimos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le haces?
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!
<andresmujica> =================  INICIA REUNION ======================
<andresmujica> 0. Tareas Pendientes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO#Reuni.2BAPM-n_febrero_14.2BAC8-2011
<andresmujica> 1. Miembros del Concilio
<andresmujica> 2. Reporte Campus Party
<andresmujica> 3. Reporte otros eventos
 * andresmujica que otro tema proponen
<andresmujica> algún otro tema ?
<DanielF> 4. Festival Internacional de Software Libre y Productividad (UPC Girardot)
<andresmujica> 5. Actas reuniones
<SergioMeneses> los reportes
<darkhole> 6. Software Freedom day
<andresmujica> alguno mas ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, actas de reuniones incluye reportes?
<andresmujica> ya tenemos para 60 minutos con esos temas
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip, incluido
<SergioMeneses> oks...
<SergioMeneses> dale
<DanielF> si quieren podemos usar el elluminate para ver como nos va?
<andresmujica> ok, si no hay mas temas el orden del dia sera:
<andresmujica>  0. Tareas Pendientes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO#Reuni.2BAPM-n_febrero_14.2BAC8-2011
<andresmujica> 1. Miembros del Concilio
<andresmujica> 2. Reporte Campus Party
<andresmujica> 3. Reporte otros eventos
<andresmujica> 3.1 Festival Internacional de Software Libre y Productividad (UPC Girardot)
<andresmujica> 3.2 Software Freedom day
<andresmujica> 4 Actas reuniones y reportes
<andresmujica> ===========
<andresmujica> 0. Tareas pendientes
<andresmujica> Como bien saben y todos son conscientes,  no estamos llevando un adecuado control de las tareas
<SergioMeneses> eso esta muy desactualizado
<andresmujica> el ultimo listado disponible es de febrero 14
<darkhole> Si.. Tarea, actualizar las tareas lol
<andresmujica> por lo que en el punto 4 discutiremos como organizar eso, por lo pronto
<andresmujica> revisemos rapidamente k tenemos pendiente
<andresmujica> necesito un voluntario
<andresmujica> para que de una vez a medida que revisemos
<andresmujica> marque las tareas como FAIL si no se hizo
<andresmujica> y como DONE si esta hecha
<andresmujica> y en blanco si aun se puede realizar.
<andresmujica> quien se ofrece???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo puedo hacer eso!
<andresmujica> tiene que editar :    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<andresmujica> listo SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> hagale
<andresmujica> entonces tareas abiertas
<SergioMeneses> pero creo q debemos empezar desde hoy a generar el nuevo
<andresmujica> comienzo de la mas reciente hacia atras
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  la idea es que matemos lo viejo  y ahi si generemos lo nuevo
<andresmujica> limpieza
<andresmujica>  Tarea4: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Bucaramanga y mirar como participar     RES: Cesar 
<SergioMeneses> oks... como prefiera
<andresmujica> c-gope: esta hecha o no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sip
<andresmujica> listo done
<c-gope> andresmujica , claro!
<andresmujica> de hecho eso fue hace marras
<andresmujica>  Tarea3: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Cali y mirar como participar     RES: josegutierrez 
<darkhole> Jeje, gracioso, aunque no creo que debieramos hacerlo de esta forma, se nos va a ir toda la reunion.. Que tal ssi sergiomeneses de forma alterna nos va preguntando y seguimos con los puntos de la reunion?
<andresmujica> darkhole: 
<andresmujica> hagale y salimos rapido
<andresmujica> son como 10 tareas
<JoseGutierrez> no pude estar en el flisol por asuntos familiares,,, pero si envie el reporte muchisimo tarde de mi ciudad
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> de esas dos tareas falta es el reporte en la wiki de cali
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso decia... pero andresmujica quiere otra cosa xD
<andresmujica> no aparece en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos#A2011
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no lo ha actualizado IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ni la pagina la ha actualizado
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> esa es la primer tarea entonces
<andresmujica> TODO 1 Actualizar wiki flisol cali resp: IngForigua
<andresmujica>  Tarea2: Ir armando la Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del Team     RES: SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, fail... se cruzo con el flisol
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> el proximo debemos participar
<andresmujica>  Tarea1: Informe del proyecto soporte     RES: IngForigua y SergioMeneses    
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso se puede hacer aun!
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> queda abierta
<andresmujica> TODO2: Informe del proyecto soporte     RES: IngForigua y SergioMeneses    
<andresmujica>  Tarea0: Ir editando la wiki del Team     RES: TODOS 
<andresmujica> creo que ya se han hecho varios aportes en ese punto
<darkhole> Si Sergio ha hecho una gran labor en la wiki :)
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  monto un nuevo encabezado que deberiamos propagar en todas las paginas de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si.. pero no lo hagamos hasta tener los iconos definitivos
<andresmujica> quien se puede encargar de hacer eso?  (copiar el encabezado en el resto del wiki de colombia=
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> faltan ??
<SergioMeneses> quiero q los iconos debajo lleven un nombre
<andresmujica> quien los hace SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando buscando voluntarios.. porq he andado sin tiempo
<andresmujica> quien envia un correo a la lista buscando voluntarios para los iconos y el texto debajo de ellos???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso voy a hacer... ponlo como tarea
<andresmujica> TODO3:  Solicitar a la lista voluntarios para hacer los iconos del wiki con texto abajo resp: SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> TODO4: Replicar el encabezado en todas las paginas del wiki (depende TODO3) Resp: por definir
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica>  TAREA10: Actualizar la wiki de Cesar Gomez    RESP: Cesar Gomez  
<andresmujica> c-gope: creo k ya esta cierto?
<c-gope> andresmujica, si
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  como vas ?  si estas actualizando?
<andresmujica>  TAREA8: Realizar reunión con el proyecto Soporte para organizar mejor     RESP: Sergio Meneses, Diego Forigua  
<andresmujica> esa tarea8 es como similar a la del informe k teniamos previo, cierto SergioMeneses IngForigua ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si es similar
<SergioMeneses> tiene q ver con el proyecto de soporte...
<DanielF> mmm acabo de ver que en la pagina de ubuntu-co, donde dice obtener ubuntu hay un enlace que dice pedir un cd gratis de ubuntu que enlaza a shipit
<andresmujica> entonces matemos esa, y la unimos con la otra.  igual tecnicamente si se ha hecho, de acuerdo ?
<andresmujica> DanielF:  lo puedes correjir o lo dejamos en las tareas?
<andresmujica>  TAREA6: Organizar la presencia de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol de Bucaramanga     RESP: Sergio Meneses   
<andresmujica> esta quedo DONE, cierto? 
<c-gope> o.0
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<andresmujica>  TAREA4: Definir ideas para ver que se debe hacer con las cuentas de Google Apps de Ubuntu Colombia (@ubuntu-co.com)      RESP: TODOS  
<andresmujica> no supe que paso con eso darkhole ??
<darkhole> DanielF si toca quitarlo, ya no es posible, o cambiarlo, indicando que ahora solo los LoCo Teams podemos distribuirlos...
<andresmujica> darkhole:  de lo de google apps algun comentario?
<darkhole> Pues como nunca hemos lelgado a un acuerdo aun siguen ahi..
<DanielF> aclaremolo de una vez
<DanielF> para ver si me toca cambiar de mail o no
<darkhole> A mi parecer debemos terminar con las cuentas, primero tenemos limitaciones y de una tendriamos un grupo con cuentas y otros que no, eso no me parece equitativo.
<andresmujica> darkhole:  nos puede recordar brevemente como es el asunto
<andresmujica> hmm ya
<darkhole> Sip, pues que actualmente tenemos cuentas de Google Apps (@ubuntu-co.com)
<andresmujica> y el asunto del .com  k ellos no apoyan...
<andresmujica> sabemos cuanta gente esta usando esas cuentas de manera regular?  o tenemos como saber ??
<darkhole> Sin embargo estas cuentas son gratuitas, y tienen la limitante que solo pueden ser maximo 50 cuentas en total. Se habia definido que los miembros oficiales de Ubuntu Colombia tuvieran una, pero creo que se nos crecio el grupo, asi mismo se que hay personas que las usan, pero otras nunca han ingresado
<DanielF> yo la uso a diaria, creo que podemos pedir una colaboracion a los que las usen, dando prioridad al concilio
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, pero para eso estan las @ubuntu.com de los umembers no?
<andresmujica> DanielF:  yo la verdad no la uso ni tengo intención de hacerlo.. .tengo demasiadas cuentas ... y demasiado correo sin leer :p
<andresmujica> de acuerdo SergioMeneses , la ubuntu.com para los members
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos es fomentar la inclusion de umembers
<andresmujica> yo estoy de acuerdo con darkhole y eliminarlas, sin embargo me preocupa que tengamos muchos usuarios
<andresmujica> y los afectemos negativamente al eliminarlas
<darkhole> A mi parecer deberias hacer un desmonte gradual explicando los motivos y explicando que hacer con los correos que estan ahi.
<andresmujica> pero si son pocos usuarios podriamos dialogar con ellos
<SergioMeneses> enviar email a la lista
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> si, algo asi como un EOL
<SergioMeneses> asi todos se enteran de los procesos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, EOL?
<andresmujica> pero darkhole no podemos mirar por el panel cuantos usuarios tienen??
<andresmujica> End Of Life
<darkhole> Listo, yo podria tener esa tarea, pero primero debemos tener un concenso
<SergioMeneses> votacion!
<andresmujica> peren
<andresmujica> un sec
<darkhole> 34 usuarios en total.
<andresmujica> ahh listo
<andresmujica> miercoles
<andresmujica> siempre son bastantes
<andresmujica> esos son usuarios frecuentes ??
<andresmujica> o simplemente la tienen creada?
<darkhole> Solo 11 personas han entrado este año a esas cuentas
<andresmujica> ahhh noooo
<SergioMeneses> naaaa
<andresmujica> listo
<SergioMeneses> bye
<andresmujica> EOL digamos k para 3 meses
<darkhole> Y 8 han ingresado en los ultimos 2 meses
<DanielF> peren dejenme salvar los mails
<andresmujica> como para no ser tan abruptos ???
<SergioMeneses> yo digo q las borremos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jajaja oks oks
<SergioMeneses> eso no va a ser ya mismo...
<darkhole> Jaja fresco, es mas la idea es explicar como hacerlo (que valga de algo la experiencia de migracion de Lotus Domino a Google Apps de la empresa ;) )
<SergioMeneses> primero se debe mandar un email informando
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, o.0
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  darkhole DanielF   les propongo entonces que darkhole envie un correo diciendo que para consolidar recursos, eliminar carga administrativa se decidio cerrar ese servicio invitando a los usuarios que se involucren fuertemente con la comunida 
<andresmujica> d
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<DanielF> mmm creo que google cuando las paginas tienen algo de educacion, dan cuentas ilimitadas
<darkhole> Listo, y yo informo tambien de las cuentas @ubuntu.com y de las limitaciones de Google Apps de usuarios.
<andresmujica> y asi obtener un correo ubuntu.com como Ubuntu Members y que por esta razón les informamos que en 60 dias serán desactivadas
<SergioMeneses> venga! darkhole levantese el log mientras rehago la wiki de TODO
<andresmujica> todos de acuerdo ???
<darkhole> Es cierto DanielF pero eso seria un desgaste no tan necesario, primero debemos conformar una fundacion o algo similar bajo camara de comercio y hacer mas tramites, posible si es, engorroso tambien...
<andresmujica> DanielF:  esta ok ?
<darkhole> El log de que SergioMeneses?
<andresmujica> DanielF:  eso ya no es así.  ahora cobran . antes para educación era gratis ya no.
<darkhole> HUY eso si no lo sabia.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, de esta meeting
<darkhole> Listo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/05/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<andresmujica> darkhole:  de hecho, ya el google apps gratis es de maximo 10 cuentas... los de 50 ya no existen...  :_(
<darkhole> Exacto.. bueno continuemos.. Entonces estamos de acuerdo en quitar estas cuentas! ? Votacion?
<andresmujica> bueno, andresmujica cesArgOmez DanielF darkhole IngForigua JoseGutierrez Linaporras_ SergioMeneses de acuerdo con eliminar las cuentas en 60 dias enviando un mail previo ??
<andresmujica> +1
<DanielF> yo creo que lo mejor es que no las borremos, usemoslas para recoger fondos
<SergioMeneses> +1
<darkhole> Voy por borrarlas. +1
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  +1 lo que propone DanielF o borrarlas ?
<SergioMeneses> borrartlas... para eso es la votacion
<SergioMeneses> *borrarlas
<Linaporras_> +1 borrarlas
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<cesArgOmez> +1
<DanielF> :'( +1
<andresmujica> listo.   creo que hay consenso respecto a borrarlas ... 
<andresmujica> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, le figuro legalizarse como umember
<darkhole> Listo (lo sentimos DanielF...)
<darkhole> +1 a eso Sergiomeneses a ponerse las pilas!!
<andresmujica> TODO5:  Enviar un correo informando el EOL de correos ubuntu-co.com y programar el borrado/desactivado de las mismas en 60 días.  Resp:  darkhole
<darkhole> Aunque si era por organizacion, tambien se puede hacer con la cuenta personal...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esa tarea es de darkhole no?
<DanielF> gracias, yo vere escribiendo los testimonios para recuperar mi mail
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  sip, asi la puse
<andresmujica>  TAREA3: Realizar invitacion para que los miembros grupos de Ubuntu Colombia alternos se unan al http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521grupo oficial    RESP: Cesar Gomez  
<andresmujica> en la reunión pasada tambi{en tocamos este tema del facebook
<darkhole> Daniel Caicedo es quien mas usa la cuenta de Ubntu-Co :( Perdonara, pero impera el bien comun... Y mas con tantos servicios que tenemos hoy en dia
<andresmujica> ha habido algún avance ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nada... no respondieron
<andresmujica> DanielF:  fresco que todos lo ayudamos a meterle la ficha al ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> pongamos el grupo q administramos
<darkhole> ueno, entonces, hagamos una cosa, si no responden.. Hay que «atacar» de la otar forma, y es promover el grupo en Facebook, el oficial.
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con darkhole
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!
<andresmujica> sería algo asi como publicar en el muro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso le damos difusion y logramos mas usuarios
<andresmujica> los invitamos a unirse a este grupo (link) k es el oficial ??
<SergioMeneses> deje y verá
<darkhole> Listo, entonces definido, promover el grupo oficial... en todas las redes sociales y espacios.
<SergioMeneses> eso
<andresmujica> darkhole:  la pregunta.. es cual es el oficial ?
<IngForigua> ups volvi
<SergioMeneses> ademas lo vinculamos a la wiki oficial!
<SergioMeneses> asi sale
<andresmujica> o mejor dicho
<DanielF> ya darkhole por eso puse el +1
<SergioMeneses> mas oficial pa donde
<IngForigua> estaba haciendo el almuerzo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el q ud administra
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  en la wiki esta el listado de las redes sociales oficiales de ubuntu colombia ??
<SergioMeneses> ese es el oficial
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sip
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<IngForigua> agh me da pereza leer el log en que vamos
<SergioMeneses> estan al final
<andresmujica> en facebook ?? yo administro un grupo en facebook???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si... ud es ayudante o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<andresmujica> veee
<andresmujica> ahh pero en el wiki no aparece el de facebook
<SergioMeneses> aunq le voy a pedir a hollman o magicfab q me den administracion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, porq no hemos escogido el oficial
<Linaporras_> ¿cuál es enlace de la página de Ubuntu-Co oficial?
<darkhole> Raro porque ya le habia dicho a hollman
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras_, www.ubuntu-co.com y la wiki es https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<andresmujica> hmm.. SergioMeneses creo que la vez pasada habiamos definido el oficial... 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q recuerde no... andabamos a la espera de las respuestas
<darkhole> Sip: www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<Linaporras_> no el facebook
<andresmujica> ooo
<andresmujica> si 
<darkhole> A los que no esten y tengan cuenta, unanse!! www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<andresmujica> en el de facebook aparezco como "coordinador"  que chafa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<IngForigua> U.U ya estan cuadrados mejor me voy
<DanielF> jaajaja
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  nooooo dr..
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  juiciosito k ya le llega el turno
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, flojo
<Linaporras_> Yo quiero ayudar a coordinar el Facebook :)
<andresmujica> de una
<andresmujica> entonces espere
<darkhole> Lina Porras de una!
<andresmujica> organizamos las tareas de aki
<Linaporras_> MMM pero la otra página que hay por ahí solo tiene 64 miembros y se podría denunciar ... si se quiere...
<darkhole> Una porra a Lina!! 1 2 3 Lina 1 2 3 Lina! (creo que siempre quise decir eso, jejeje)
<andresmujica> TODO6:  Unirse al grupo oficial de facebook http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521   e invitar a todos sus contactos en facebook a unirse a el resp:  TODOS
<IngForigua> y un grupo en google+
<darkhole> El problema es que aun no existen los grupos en Google+
<darkhole> Y no se si vayan a existir, creo que si...
<IngForigua> no se no lo conozco y no pienso usarlo
<DanielF> saque el pom pom
<andresmujica> TODO7: Publicitar por las redes sociales twitter e identi.ca el grupo oficial de facebook http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521 resp: darkhole y SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole ando pidiendola a fabian q me de permisos de asministrador
<andresmujica> TODO8:  Crear el grupo oficial en Google+  resp:  SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso es responsabilidad de todos.. darkhole y yo no somos los uniocos con fb o twitter xD
<DanielF> yo no tengo google+
<Linaporras_> jajajajajajajajaja listo darkhole, luego seguimos con lo de ¿dónde este mi celular?.....
<DanielF> quien me hace el 14
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  me refiero a hacerlo desde las cuentas tiwtter/identica de ubuntu.. no se kien las administre
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el grupos de identi.ca cae al de twitter
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q invocarlo con !uco
<SergioMeneses> q fabian ya nos da permisos
<SergioMeneses> peren peren... yo tengo muchas tareas...
<SergioMeneses> dejen leer
<andresmujica> TODO9:  Averiguar como nombrar de coordinadora a Lina en el grupo de Facebook. Resp: SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> jajaja
 * andresmujica solicita silencio a la sala para k sergiomeneses se ponga al dia
<darkhole> Ya esta en esas con MagicFab
<darkhole> DanielF yo ya invite a las peronas mas cercanas a Google + (me conviene, porque yo no tengo facebook ;) )
<andresmujica> listos?
<andresmujica> sigamos pues
<andresmujica>  TAREA1: Coordinar la elecciòn del nuevo horario a través de la lista del concilio     RESP: Julian Alarcon    
<andresmujica> eso ya quedo .
<andresmujica> dejemoslo como esta
<andresmujica> al menos 3 meses.
<darkhole> Sip, sigamos que ya empezo a hacerce tarde. Sip, DONE
<DanielF> mmm quien me pasa una de google+
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> ahora
<darkhole> DanielF ya esta, solo falta es que le llegue.. paciencia
<andresmujica> Tenemos varias tareas del 2010 que SergioMeneses te pido el favor pongas en FAIL
<IngForigua> no me gusta el lunes neeee
<andresmujica> de esas solo rescato las siguientes:
<andresmujica>  TAREA1: Organizar y ver como se puede hacer un motu en 1 año.     RESP: andresmujica    
<IngForigua> miren hoy es como un DOMINGO y vean
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, listo...
<andresmujica>  TAREA3: Armar wiki de agenda para reuniones      RESP: andresmujica 
<IngForigua> historica presencia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero los fail los pongo luego
<DanielF> yo siempre he dicho que lo mejor es el domingo
<andresmujica> que creo son muy importantes y las tengo en fail.
<IngForigua> TAREA11: Regresar la cobija a IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> las wikis no se editan en cascada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, la tiene jorge gonzales junto con el pendon 
<darkhole> Bueno sigamos..
<andresmujica> DanielF:  IngForigua que pena con ustedes pero no vamos a volver a discutir horario hasta dentro de un buen tiempo.  necesitamos darle continuidad a esto.
<andresmujica> gracias darkhole
<andresmujica> OK
<SergioMeneses> ya soy administrador del grupo de facebook
<andresmujica> entonces ya revisamos todas las tareas que teniamos documentadas y estan al dia.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  te recomiendo mucho los DONE y FAIL para las existentes, yo me encargo de subir las nuevas si no lo has hecho aún.  vale ???
<andresmujica> TODO10: Organizar y ver como se puede hacer un motu en 1 año.     RESP: andresmujica    
<andresmujica> TODO11: Armar wiki de agenda para reuniones      RESP: andresmujica 
<andresmujica> ===========  fin primer punto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya ando poniendo las nuevas
<andresmujica> ==============
<andresmujica> 1. Miembros del Concilio
<andresmujica> sobre este tema
<andresmujica> y antes que nada gracias por la asistencia full
<andresmujica> de todos
<darkhole> Sip, bueno, pero sobre este tema, que hay que discutir??
<andresmujica> el punto es si vamos a seguir consolidadndo los miembros del concilio
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q tenemos un numero ideal
<SergioMeneses> no se uds?
<andresmujica> o si dejamos como estamos.
<andresmujica> igual habiamos planteado un minimo fallas para retiro del concilio
<andresmujica> creo k 2 o 3 reuniones seguidas dan para salida, no se k opinan uds ?
<darkhole> Me parece que 2 sin justificacion dan para salida.
<IngForigua> huy si ya era hora
<darkhole> Al menos que se avise, con un minimo de 2 horas antes de la reunion
<SergioMeneses> si... siempre hay q justificarse
<SergioMeneses> a mi parecer
<andresmujica> listo
<DanielF> mmm lo del numero yo creo que depende de las ubicaciones geograficas de donde estemos
<andresmujica> votemos por 2 fallas seguidas sin justificacion para retiro del concilio
<DanielF> +1
<darkhole> Ya si se esta fallando a mas de 3 reuniones pero si existe justificacion, seria que cada uno evaluara el porque esta fallando, y quee esa misma persona toma la iniciativa y, o regrese a las reuniones, o que salga de foram voluntaria (podrian ser retiros temporales de 3 meses por ejemplo...)
<IngForigua> yo pienso que 3
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> estoy de acuerdo con las 3 de forigua.
<DanielF> es que 3 seguidas es casi mes y medio
<darkhole> +1 por las dos fallas sin justificacion (entiendase justificacio por: un correo al concilio, un chat a al menos 2 personas. Twitter y demas redes sociales, no me parece que cuente... Es mejor que sea haga de formasemipersonal)
<SergioMeneses> ....tenemos malas noticias
<darkhole> Qeu!?
<IngForigua> ?
<andresmujica> buen punto DanielF
<andresmujica> mes y medio es excesivo..
<darkhole> SergioMeneses!! que paso?
<SergioMeneses> el grupo ya fue archivado! asi q toca crearlo desde cero! para activarlo
<darkhole> JAJAJA Listo, se le hace!!!
<andresmujica> el de google+  ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no el de fb
<darkhole> No el de Facebook
<cesArgOmez> me parece mejor crearlo desde 0
<SergioMeneses> en gogle+ todavia no lo he creado
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<andresmujica> desde cero entonces
<andresmujica> mejor aún.
<IngForigua> listo tonc
<andresmujica> entonces cambiamos el TODO6 por:
<andresmujica> TODO6:  Unirse al grupo oficial de facebook http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521   e invitar a todos sus contactos en facebook a unirse a el resp:  TODOS
<andresmujica> perdon
<IngForigua> 2 fallas bn
<Linaporras_> listo pues con lo del facebook
<andresmujica> TODO6:  Unirse al grupo oficial de facebook (TODO6.1 Crear nuevo grupo en Facebook resp: SergioMeneses)  e invitar a todos sus contactos en facebook a unirse a el resp:  TODOS
<IngForigua> pero si y solo si el horario es 100 % FUNCIONAL PA TODOS
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, espere q ando creando el grupo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> @all miren este es http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_200593853325514
<darkhole> Pongalo publico, no puedo verlo
<andresmujica> bueno, kedo bien
<IngForigua> a ver
<andresmujica> PERO NIÑOS NO SE DISTRAIGAN
<andresmujica> sigamos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, esta publico
<darkhole> Listo sigamos
<darkhole> Mas puntos para hacer?
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> respecto a la salida del concilio por 2 fallas seguidas sin justificacion, queda aprobado ??
<DanielF> +1
<darkhole> Sip.
<IngForigua> ehhhhhh otro grupo
<cesArgOmez> +1
<darkhole> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<IngForigua> deberiamos llamarlo oficial algo
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<andresmujica> +1
<IngForigua> +0 /// debe existit horario 100 % funcional para todos
<DanielF> ponerle el loco team
<IngForigua> eso algo asi
 * andresmujica ignorando las quejas del horario por parte de IngForigua :p
<andresmujica> ok
<DanielF> jajajaja
<Linaporras_> Si sería bueno que dijera algo de Oficial, pero esas modificaciones se pueden hacer , hasta donde me acuerdo.... pero si avancemos
<DanielF> creo que podemos hacer alguna prueba, no vaya y nos quedemos sin concilio
<IngForigua> xdddd
<andresmujica> respecto al tema del concilio tengo otro punto para que lo piensen, pero que aún no es el momento de ejecutarlo, es decir, creo que se va a ir dando con el tiempo de acuerdo a lo que acabamos de aprobar
<andresmujica> DanielF:  hehe toda la razon, muy posible
<andresmujica> igual, todo este año hemos es dado vueltas por el horario y la asistencia
<andresmujica> entonces no perdamos mas el tiempo con esos dos temas.
<andresmujica> lunes
<DanielF> si
<andresmujica> y 2 fallas sale
<andresmujica> ahora, el punto que quiero dejar sobre la mesa es que considero que el concilio deberia ser de maximo 5 personas, un numero impar.  ahorita somos 7 y esta ok, pero para que tenga mas maniobrabilidad creo que deberia estar en los 5.  Igual es solo para compartirles lo que creo, y luego lo podemos discutir si lo creen necesario.  (es decir no quiero que nos enfrasquemos en esa discusión ahorita=
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, puede ser....
<SergioMeneses> pero igual estamos en un numero ideal
<SergioMeneses> siempre estamos presentes la mayoria
<andresmujica> si estamos bien de numero, de acuerdo.
<andresmujica> ok, no se si haya algun tema mas para tocar en este punto ??
<andresmujica> entonces sigamos
<cesArgOmez> tal vez si
<andresmujica> ok..
<cesArgOmez> yo lo hare llegar por la lista de correo
<andresmujica> cual seria ?
<cesArgOmez> siguamos
<cesArgOmez> sigamos**
<andresmujica> ahh ok. perfect gracias
<andresmujica> ===================== fin punto 1
<andresmujica> =============
<andresmujica> 2. Reporte Campus Party
<andresmujica> ok, 
<andresmujica> de esto no se ha hecho blog /wiki /mail aún, cierto?
<andresmujica> importante mandarlo al planet
<IngForigua> no nada
<IngForigua> y falta el flisol barranquilla ala que rogadera
<andresmujica> la idea es k los que fueron hagan bulla cierto?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no aun no
<andresmujica> IngForigua: ese lo tocamos en el siguiente punto.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se le smanda mas material
<SergioMeneses> lsito
<andresmujica> de acuerdo SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> asi es
<andresmujica> tal cual
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero en cuanto al campus... yo tenia pensado postear en mi blog
<SergioMeneses> pero con tiempo
<SergioMeneses> por hay para el fin de semana
<andresmujica> respecto a campusparty la tarea seria la de difusion
 * IngForigua tiene material le iba a dar a julian bohoquez pero todos lo dejaron tirado en cp
<andresmujica> hmmm suena a spammer ese Gryphon_
<Gryphon_> gracias mujica
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  como asi ?
<andresmujica> heheh
<Gryphon_> DanielF, es que me conecto auto
<IngForigua> es que el hace cosas de ubuntu en ibague
<andresmujica> Gryphon_:  pense k era un spammer , sorry :)
<IngForigua> jajaja
<Gryphon_> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, grave!
<SergioMeneses> toca por encomienda
<IngForigua> sipo
<andresmujica> bueno, igual creo que es muy importante felicitar a SergioMeneses y a darkhole por sus presentaciones en el campus party, puesto que fueron muy buenas 
<SergioMeneses> de la mia hay video :D
<andresmujica> adicionalmente felicitar a czam IngForigua y  a todos los k se pegaron esas trasnochadas tan bravas y frias por alla 
 * IngForigua no trasnocho
 * IngForigua solo dio soporte
<andresmujica> entonces los ojos rojos de que eran IngForigua ??
 * andresmujica se rie maliosamente
<Linaporras_> Voy a tratar de viajar a ibague por ahi el 13 o 14, si viajo miro como hago y recojo lo que le quieran enviar a Julian pa que no toque pagar nada más
 * andresmujica maliciosamente
<IngForigua> andresmujica: creo que ya vio por que
<andresmujica> super
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras_, acepta la invitacion del grupo de fb!... alguien mas quiere ser admin?
<andresmujica> TODO12:  Llevar material a julian bohorquez en ibague. reps:  Linaporras_
<IngForigua> han hablado de ubuncon?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  metame a mi tambien pls
<andresmujica> ok, la tarea entonces de campus party queda asi
<Gryphon_> mmmm peren, si el de ibague va a recoger las cosas, puedo cobrarle un favor a una amiga
<IngForigua> czam: prox fiesta de lanzamiento en 741545 hahaha
<Gryphon_> que no nos cobra por llevar cosas bogota-ibague
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, o.0
<Linaporras_> SergioMeneses tu invit ya la acepté y para el grupo solo es que me pongas de admin y ya
<andresmujica> TODO13:  Publicitar participación en campus party por medio de email a la lista/blog en planet/wiki resp: SergioMeneses, darkhole, IngForigua, czam 
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ud le queda mas facil verse con Linaporras_ o con Gryphon_ para entregar el material de julian bohorquez?
<IngForigua> pues me imagino jeje
<IngForigua> mejor dicho si
<andresmujica> pero con cual de los dos ??
<IngForigua> Linaporras_: 
<Linaporras_> el que viaje primero que mire como se ve con Forigua :)
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> dejemoslo por lo pronto asi
<andresmujica> ok,
<andresmujica> algo mas del campus party??
<Gryphon_> forigua, solo es que ud vaya a un autofusa me llame y me lo envie
<andresmujica> cesArgOmez: darkhole JoseGutierrez estan ??  callados???
<Linaporras_> Yo le aviso a Diego antesitos de viajar pa coordinar el tema... y que Gryphon le avise también x si su amiga viaja antes
<andresmujica> perfecto Linaporras_ Gryphon_ gracias
<Gryphon_> mi amiga trabaja en autofusa
<cesArgOmez> andresmujica, si leo no mas 
<Gryphon_> ella llama y dice que es para ella y sale
<andresmujica> Gryphon_:  hablese entonces con IngForigua a ver si se pueden ver facil para intercambiar material, si no IngForigua se lo pasa a Linaporras_ cuando ella va a viajar.
<darkhole> Estoy preparando un correo de un punto pendiente, pero para mi muy muy importante
<darkhole> Ya les llega ;)
<andresmujica> =========  fin punto 2 -  campus party
<andresmujica> ================
<andresmujica> 3. Reporte otros eventos
<SergioMeneses> OT: lista la difusion -> http://identi.ca/notice/78074648 RT por fa
<andresmujica> creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que si no hay reporte no hay material
<andresmujica> eso es algo que debemos ser muy claros y ESTRICTOS
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, totalmente de acuerdo
<andresmujica> lo del cambio del shipit es muy bueno porque nos permite apalancarnos muy bien en ese tema
<SergioMeneses> hablando de reportes... quiero decir algo
<darkhole> Señor ?
<SergioMeneses> felicidades a andresmujica por hacer la tarea super bien https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/June2011#Ubuntu_Colombia
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> me parece excelente q el contacto haga eso :D
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  eso es del siguiente punto. pero se le agradece
<andresmujica> igual hay que darle tabla a darkhole k dijo k el iba a hacer eso y se le olvido
<IngForigua> Deberian todos tener identica
<darkhole> Yo tengo ;)
<IngForigua> o usarlo
<andresmujica> pero no importa, lo que importa es que no se nos olvide
<andresmujica> yo tambien, pero ya no lo uso... :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero los reportes es mejor q ud los genere
<SergioMeneses> por ser contacto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> NO NOS DESVIEMOS NIÑOS
<andresmujica> de los reportes de eventos
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  respecto al flisol de barranquilla quedamos en que no les mandamos material la prox vez que pidan, a menos que manden el reporte cierto?
<IngForigua> tabla pa barranquilla
<IngForigua> si que sea asi
<SergioMeneses> apoyo a IngForigua 
<andresmujica> algun otro evento que haya recibido material y no haya hecho reporte ??
<IngForigua> no nada
<andresmujica> yo tengo la duda si el año pasado nuryfv realizo el reporte como se habia comprometido??  alguien me podria confirmar??
<IngForigua> si el expo asi del aNo pasado
<andresmujica> ahh si.. manizales, cierto??
<darkhole> Pregutna, porque el grupo antiguo de FB lo podia ver, pero ahora el nuevo no???
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> no no aparece reporte...
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExpoAsi2010
<andresmujica>  Pendiente     ExpoAsi2010     manizales     Pendiente     CDS     Pendiente 
<Linaporras_> Si el nuevo no gustar... se ve la imagen pequeñita.... :( feito .. y no colocaron el oficial
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras_, los grupos nuevos son asi
<IngForigua> yo puse eso cuando organice todos los eventos
<darkhole> Muchachos, aqui esta el logo en SVG. exportenlo y ponganlo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Imagen
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, Linaporras_ las ventajas es q los nuevos tienen hasta chat incorporado
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el logo esta bien... solo q es el nuevo formato de lños grupos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> bueno chicos nos faltan dos temas..
<andresmujica> concentracion
<andresmujica> entonces en eventos tenemos castigados a 
<andresmujica> Flisol Barranquilla
<andresmujica> y ExpoASI Manizales
<andresmujica> de acuerdo ??
<IngForigua> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<andresmujica> =====
<andresmujica> 3.1 Festival Internacional de Software Libre y Productividad (UPC Girardot)
 * IngForigua pide ayuda pa organizar SFD bogota
<IngForigua> OT
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, espere
<andresmujica> este es un nuevo evento, cierto ?  de  Gryphon_ ??
<Gryphon_> si
<SergioMeneses> daniel
<Gryphon_> es nuevo
<andresmujica> k hay que hacer ??
<Gryphon_> es un evento que esta organizando el programa de ing de sistemas
<Gryphon_> van a traer a oscar valenzuela de chile
<Gryphon_> y estan buscando talleristas para el evento
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, por hay me invitaron a ese evento? o es otro?
<SergioMeneses> me contacto disq un amigo suyo
<IngForigua> oscar valenzuela me suena
<Gryphon_> si, mi aux
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, veo
<Gryphon_> estan haciendo mucho bombo, por hay estan hablando con el encargado de canaima linux, gnulinex
<andresmujica> chevere
<andresmujica> debemos participar
<Gryphon_> esa es la idea andres
<andresmujica> http://www.linkedin.com/in/oscarvalenzuela
<IngForigua> Gryphon_: hay mucho talento nacional considero que deberiqan evaluarlo mejor
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> pero IngForigua no somos organizadores
<cesArgOmez> andresmujica, SergioMeneses, IngForigua, Gryphon, JoseGutierrez, darkhole, les pido disculpas pero ya estoy que caigo de sueño y mañana me toca otra vez a las 4:00 am 
<Gryphon_> de acuerdo, pero para registro calificado piden eventos de ese tipo
<SergioMeneses> si acaso colaboradores...
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, vale! gracias por asistir
<andresmujica> cesArgOmez:  ya vamos a terminar, pero fresco.  en max 15 minutos debemos estar cerrando la reunion
<IngForigua> = que cesArgOmez caigo en sueNo
<andresmujica> Gryphon_:  y quienes crees que deberian dar una charla por parte de ubuntu colombia ??
<andresmujica> chicos
<andresmujica> finalicemos a las 23:15
<IngForigua> bn
<andresmujica> en 7 minutos para que todos se vayan.  1:30 es suficiente.
<Gryphon_> mmm eso es para el 14 de septiembre, hasta el sabado 17
<andresmujica> Gryphon_:  quienes crees que deberian dar una charla por parte de ubuntu colombia ??
<Gryphon_> lo ideal es que no sea yo, ya que siempre soy el que las hago en la u
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, logico
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> ok, algun voluntario que quiera participar ??  
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  se le mide?
<IngForigua> en que cuidad
<andresmujica> Gryphon_:  ellos apoyan viativos, transporte, estadia ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, de una
<SergioMeneses> igual el amigo de Gryphon_ por hay me dijo algo y julianpardo tambien
<Gryphon_> si, 
<andresmujica> yo creo que deberian ir dos de nosotros
<SergioMeneses> es mas no sabia q Gryphon_ se conocia con pardo
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<andresmujica> listo, ya tenemos un conferencista, faltaria otro
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, cualquier cosa aqui esta mi wiki.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<Gryphon_> same, le he dicho eso como 20 veces
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  se le mide??
<SergioMeneses> actualizada al dia de hoy... con lo del campus
<IngForigua> si pero en que cuidad
<Gryphon_> girardot
<IngForigua> y horario
<andresmujica> el fin de semana
<IngForigua> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuu de unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gryphon_> mmm aun no han definido
<andresmujica> ok
 * IngForigua come como perro y duerme en el piso
<andresmujica> yo creo que por el nivel del evento el apoyo es total por parte nuestra y de manera inicial SergioMeneses e IngForigua serian los conferencistas
<SergioMeneses> oks
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> de paso me sirve para practicar...
<SergioMeneses> les tengo una sorpresa
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Gryphon_> ok, voy a ver la disponibilidad de ppt para la traida de gente
<darkhole> Jeje listo
<Gryphon_> ppt=presupuesto
<andresmujica> TODO14:  Bajo la coordinacion de Gryphon_ , SergioMeneses e IngForigua van a preparar conferencias para evento Festival Internacional de Software Libre y Productividad (UPC Girardot) resp: Gryphon_ SergioMeneses IngForigua
<IngForigua> si no voy de mi bolsillo solo que me den una casa donde dormir que permitan llegar borracho
<andresmujica> listo 
<andresmujica> siguiente tema
<andresmujica> =====
<andresmujica> 3.2 Software Freedom day
<andresmujica> en que ciudades va eso ??
<IngForigua> Se supone que lo lidereba un tal mmjiav
<Gryphon_> mk yo ya no tomo, yo miro donde lo meto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es mundial
<IngForigua> en bta pero no ha aperecido
<IngForigua> tonc voy a liderarlo
<andresmujica> me refiero colombia, de que ciudades sabemos k vaya a hacerse algo
<Gryphon_> hagale
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en bucaramanga si o no cesArgOmez ?
<SergioMeneses> por hay tambien me habia invitado
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<IngForigua> en villao fijo
<Gryphon_> same no se quiere perder la corrida de un catre
<cesArgOmez> andresmujica, SergioMeneses, si aqui lo hacemos con CUSOL 
<andresmujica> nice..
<SergioMeneses> Gryphon_, y eso q no les he contado la sorpresa
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Gryphon_> mientras no sea amigo peluquero todo esta bien
<andresmujica> ok, creen ustedes que debamos montar a un coordinador nacional para ese evento?  que vaya ubicando los lideres en cada ciudad y organice nuestra participacion ???
 * SergioMeneses hace como burns "excelente"
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> super
<andresmujica> Linaporras_:  tu te le medirias a ese tema ???
<darkhole> Enviado el correo, espero participen. bueno ahora, creo que estamos alargando las cosas.... Sergio diga de una vez la sorpresa y asi continuamos sin ansiedad! jeje
<Linaporras_> UYYYY
<Linaporras_> pues con ayudita de alguno de ustedes de una
<IngForigua> voy a ver si en ibague lo hacen
<cesArgOmez> o.0
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pues q me invitaron a http://latinoware.org/es
<SergioMeneses> aunq faltan unos detalles... osea q eso se puede caer todavia
<SergioMeneses> pero apenas me confirmen con todo lo publico
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Gryphon_> epa
<andresmujica> Linaporras_:  la idea es como contactar a la gente que lidero la participacion de ubuntu en el evento del año pasado y retomar el tema, es como para que podamos tener un canal centralizado de comunicación con todos ellos.
<darkhole> Esperen, no la atareen de trabajp, que apenas si le comenté que si queria venir a la reunion!!!
<SergioMeneses> hoy no vi a buba conectado para hablarle
<andresmujica> jajaja
<andresmujica> darkhole:  de malas
<darkhole> De a poquitos...
<andresmujica> yo le vi cara de que quiere ayudar
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> ese andresmujica como es de explotador
<andresmujica> entonces darkhole le ayuda a Linaporras_ para que no me tilden de explotador
<andresmujica> :p
<SergioMeneses> eso
<darkhole> Pero, me parece que si seria bueno, eso si, le brindo mi apoyo.. a Lina para coordinar...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o dile a cesArgOmez o a JoseGutierrez 
<Linaporras_> jajjaja
<Linaporras_> listo Julian 
<andresmujica> lo que pasa SergioMeneses es que tanto cesArgOmez como JoseGutierrez lideran el FSD en sus ciudades respectivas
<darkhole> Asi que, quedas como coordinadora del SFD en Ubuntu Colombia :)
<Linaporras_> jajajaj me viste ara de yo quiero participar, y si si quiero particpar 
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, no es necesario
<SergioMeneses> aaa oks oks
<andresmujica> y lo mejor es que ellos se dediquen a eso 
<SergioMeneses> si mejor! 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> Exacto, estamos hablando de coordinadora, no indica que tengas que estar en 5 ciudades al mismo tiempo , jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bravo por JoseGutierrez  y cesArgOmez 
<darkhole> Solo es cuadrar como nos esta llendo en las ciudades y entablar contactos..
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, pm ?
<andresmujica> igual ojo la tarea es mas de comunicación, y apoyo...  EXACTO darkhole
<darkhole> Bravo por ellos dos!!! Y por la nueva colaboradora!!!
<Linaporras_> liso pues, comunicación (me gusta)
<IngForigua> 23:21
<darkhole> Sigamos con los puntos, por fa...
<andresmujica> TODO15:  Armar wiki para coordinar participacion de ubuntu colombia en el SFD y establecer comunicacion con los que participaron por Ubuntu el año pasado.  resp Linaporras_
<andresmujica> listo último punto
<andresmujica> ====
<andresmujica> =========
<andresmujica> =========
<andresmujica> 4 Actas reuniones y reportes
<darkhole> Fiuuu.. Que reunion, demosle con el ultimo punto.
<andresmujica> es muy puntual
<andresmujica> la idea ya la habia planteado previamente
<andresmujica> es que nos turnemos la moderacion de esta reunión
<andresmujica> que todos lo hagamos
<andresmujica> sugiero un proceso como el que se siguio hoy
<andresmujica> para no dilatarnos tanto
<andresmujica> (vamos pasados 15 minutos)
<andresmujica> pero con la siguiente variacion
<andresmujica> la persona que modera
<andresmujica> es la responsable de hacer el acta de la reunión y cargar las tareas en el wiki
<darkhole> Listo, creo que alguna vez habiamos quedado en eso, pero falta recalcarlo
<andresmujica> le pedi la ayuda a SergioMeneses al principio pero para marcar lo viejo y liberar lo viejo, la idea es que yo ahorita subo lo nuevo y dejo el acta hecha
<andresmujica> de acuerdo darkhole
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya ando montando lo nuevo
<IngForigua> un doliente por reunion no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso
<IngForigua> que aliste todo
<SergioMeneses> un "secretario"
<IngForigua> si no alista falla
<andresmujica> tambien yo hare mi tarea de hacer el wiki de agenda para tener los temas prelistos
<SergioMeneses> puede ser?
<andresmujica> sip SergioMeneses tal cual
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<cesArgOmez> bueno hasta aqui llego yo 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, y los reportes mensuales tambien te tocan
<andresmujica> respecto a los reportes no estoy seguro que yo deba hacerlos siempre, pero por lo pronto los seguire haciendo como sugiere SergioMeneses 
 * IngForigua sirve tinto a cesArgOmez
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> eso decia SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> :)
<cesArgOmez> se cuidan 
<andresmujica> listo cesar
<andresmujica> igual
<andresmujica> creo que eso era todo por hoy
<IngForigua> y los reportes 1 por mes
<SergioMeneses> claro
<IngForigua> hacemos un calendario por wiki
<darkhole> Sip señor
<SergioMeneses> para matenernos actualizados
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  es que el reporte es mensual...
<IngForigua> de cada cuando le toca
<IngForigua> por eso
<andresmujica> todos los meses
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el ultimo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/June2011#Ubuntu_Colombia
<DanielF> se me cayo el wifi
<andresmujica> el primer domingo de cada mes
<IngForigua> al igual que las reunions
<andresmujica> lo k pasa es k con el reporte es como miden la evolucion del locoteam
<IngForigua> hacemos algo aleatorio
<andresmujica> y la embarramos dejando eso olvidado
<andresmujica> llevabamos 1 año sin hacerlos...
<andresmujica> entonces como bien dice SergioMeneses me toca a mi porque si no nos joden y no puedo permitir eso
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> por eso
<IngForigua> junio ud
<IngForigua> julio otro
<IngForigua> agosto otro
<IngForigua> asi susesivamente
<IngForigua> si no lo hace falla
<IngForigua> y 2 fallas chao
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  eso creo yo, pero por lo pronto dejeme consolidamos que se hagan continuo
<andresmujica> yo asumo eso
<IngForigua> es como una inasistencia
<SergioMeneses> si
<andresmujica> y cuando ya este como mas firme
<SergioMeneses> algo sencillo andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> asi sea solo una cosa
<andresmujica> lo planteamos asi como dice IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> o resumend e proyectos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> Listo.. puede ser.. El proximo es de Julio, pendientes todos!
<SergioMeneses> eso le ayudamos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  sip de acuerdo, tampoco es que coma mucho tiempo.
<SergioMeneses> la idea es postear mucho
<IngForigua> impisible que en un mes nanay
<darkhole> Sip.. Bueno.. hay algun otro tema pendiente?
<IngForigua> al igual que las reuniones imposible que 15 dias nanay
<andresmujica> nop
<Linaporras_> El mail que mandó Julián
<andresmujica> de lo planteado para hoy 
<IngForigua> cuando es que cumple aNos el team
<Linaporras_> eso es para acá o por mail
<andresmujica> creo que cumplimos el temario
<darkhole> Bueno, no creo que debamos abusar mas de nuestras agendas, llevamos 2 horas.. asi que... Podriamos dejar todo por hoy....
<andresmujica> les propongo que si quedo algo se vaya por mail
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> cerrada la reunion
<SergioMeneses> eso
<darkhole> que pasa con el correo ?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole,  tiene el log?
<IngForigua> bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<andresmujica> muchas gracias por su asistencia
<andresmujica> espero que haya sido productivo para todos
<SergioMeneses> aqui estan las tareas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<darkhole> irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/05/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<SergioMeneses> al dia
<andresmujica> saludos buena noche
<andresmujica> perfecto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bye
<andresmujica> de pronto ese es el modelo
<darkhole> Lina, por gtalk...
<IngForigua> OT para eliminar falla se debe gastar pola a los demas del concilio hahahaha
<darkhole> Se cuidan y muchas gracias!!!
<Linaporras_> Si señor como mande ps jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bye
<Linaporras_> ahi estoy hace uff Darkhole
<Linaporras_> Chao a todos
<IngForigua> chao
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  felicitaciones por lo de latinoware, no vaya a perder la oportunidad, hagale con toda
<darkhole> Si, se lo merece!!!
<darkhole> Se cuidan!
<IngForigua> que?
<IngForigua> que es eso???
<darkhole> Un congreso en brasil
<IngForigua> de que o que?
<Linaporras_> Sip ahi envaron el enlace
<Linaporras_> http://latinoware.org/es
<SergioMeneses> si vamos a ver :D
<SergioMeneses> ojala se peuda
<SergioMeneses> pueda
<darkhole> VIII Conferência Latino-Americana de Software Livre
<IngForigua> y eso cuando es?
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando lo de los grupos en google+
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> lo van a patrocinar SergioMeneses?
<darkhole> Sip
<IngForigua> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... la idea es todo pago... sino paila
<SergioMeneses> porq me toca sacar el pasaporte
<IngForigua> y eso
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> como se la gano 
 * IngForigua quiere xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo organiza le contacto de ubuntu brazil
<SergioMeneses> q es conocido mio
<DanielF> same, la invitacion para danielf
<SergioMeneses> y me recomendo el contacto de ubuntu uruguay
<SergioMeneses> q es super amigo mio
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<DanielF> ese man no tiene google+
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no?¿
<SergioMeneses> eso se demora en llegar
<SergioMeneses> sino preguntele a darkhole 
<DanielF> mmmm
<IngForigua> si no puede ir pues aca se rifa jajaja
<DanielF> me siento como nino rechazado
<DanielF> jjajaja si
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica IngForigua no veo grupos en google+ ...lo mas cercano seria un circulo
<DanielF> yo saco mi pasaporte apenas me diga
 * IngForigua no piensa usar google+
<DanielF> tan raro
<DanielF> me gustaria ver los circulos que armaria forigua
<IngForigua> bueno bye SergioMeneses si va nos tare algo apuesto que el hollman no trajo nada
<Linaporras_> si a alguien le sobre una invt a google + yo la recibo :)
<IngForigua> jajaja
<darkhole> Bueno se cuidan, que mañana madrugo, y es martes despues de festivo, por ende va a estar pesado... Se cuidan!
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ya lo invite de nuevo
<DanielF> ok
<IngForigua> =
<darkhole> A los 2 ya los invite.. solo fala que les llegue..
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<darkhole> Chaos!
<SergioMeneses> grax
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pere
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> bueno igual me retiro! buena noche... sigo conectado por las cuentas de mensajeria
<Linaporras_> me retiro también
<Linaporras_> que duerman!!
<idiota5> buenas tengo una inquietud
<idiota5> como hago para configurara el audio del tvtime en ubuntu11
<idiota5> alguien me puede colaborar
<idiota5> ayuuuuuuuuda
<idiota5> gracias  por la ayuda
<idiota5> se nota q son buenisimos ayudando no????
<idiota5> astaluego
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-07
<Jaime> p
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-08
<mcriar> buens
<mcriar> buenassssssss
<fabio1986> hola alguien me puede ayudar a conectar mi internet al ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-09
<ndres> si
<ndres> buenas
<andres__> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-10
<Apofis> fdzghdz
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-03
<neox14ln1> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-04
<Scaag92> Hola Buenas tardes
<Scaag92> me encuentro buscando centros de capacitacion de linux en bogota
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-06
<karlozgi> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-07-04
<ofprieto> buenas noches julianarmando
<ofprieto> o/
<julianarmando> Buenas buenas!
<linaelizabeth> Hallo
<julianarmando> Hola linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> Milahmgrasso
<linaelizabeth> Jummm q nadie más vendrá?
<ofprieto> hola linita :D
<ofprieto> huuyyyy falto cuorum XD
<ofprieto> es culpa de linaelizabeth
<julianarmando> nadie mas aparecio
<julianarmando> xD
<julianarmando> que gente tan cula
<linaelizabeth> Wash
<linaelizabeth> Si faltó quorum... ni modo...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-07-03
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<Bart2> Si buenas
<linaporras> Don Bart
<linaporras> me acabo de encontra a alguien de Venezuela
<JHOSMAN> Start
<linaporras> Uy somo somos 3
<JHOSMAN> agenda
<JHOSMAN> lina se jue =(
<JHOSMAN> a lo mejor se les fue el internet en el campus xD
<Bart2> jjajajajja
<Bart2> con todo lo que ha pasado no me estraña
<Bart2> xD
<JHOSMAN> extraña*
<JHOSMAN> creo q iré abriendo popcorntime :P
<Bart2> jajajaj
<JHOSMAN> ahí llegó Julian
<JHOSMAN> bueno quien tiene la agenda? (yo no)
<julianarmando> lina
<julianarmando> cuantos faltan?
<JHOSMAN> ya hay quiorum
<linaporras> Regrese
<linaporras> es que se me muerió
<linaporras> el pc
<linaporras> wiii somos 4 personas
<linaporras> por fin
<linaporras> wiiii
<linaporras> bueno chicos agenda
<julianarmando> si estgamos los 4?
<julianarmando> eso
<JHOSMAN> yo pensé q se había muerto el internet en CPCO7 jejeje
<JHOSMAN> yo no tengo agenda :s
<Bart2> ....
<Bart2> me duermo....
<Bart21> ....
<Bart21> Halo..
<linaporras> yo la envié
<linaporras> ash
<linaporras> ustedes son anticheveres
<linaporras> es que la gente m rpegutna sbre uco y respondo y no puedo ahcer too al tiempo
<Bart21> lol
<linaporras> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/803/detail/
<linaporras> ahi ta
<linaporras> iniciemos chicos
<linaporras> buu
<linaporras> ping a ustedes
<linaporras> ola
<linaporras> si buenas
<JHOSMAN> buenas linaporras
<JHOSMAN> 1) Repaso de funciones, lineamientos y reglas del Concilio ‒ LinaPorras
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: es tu punto
<linaporras> pero están  o no?, me siento 4 ever aone
<JHOSMAN> bueno todos son de lina jeje
<JHOSMAN> si estamos
<JHOSMAN> ellos están en modo lectura(?)
<JHOSMAN> jejejeje
<linaporras> jajajajjjj
<linaporras> no si no hay participacion activa
<linaporras> no tiene sentido
<julianarmando> yo estoy
<Bart21> yo estoy.. estoy esperando que pongan los temas a la mesa
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: punto 1
<JHOSMAN> ....
<julianarmando> esto asi no funciona
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> siguen modos lectura
<JHOSMAN> ~$ ping linaporras
<JHOSMAN> Haciendo ping a linaporras con 32 Bits de datos
<JHOSMAN> Host de destino inaccesible
<JHOSMAN> host de destino inaccesible
<JHOSMAN> host de desino inaccesible
<JHOSMAN> host de destino inaccesible
<JHOSMAN> Paquetes enviados 4 Recibidos 0 Perdidos 4
<JHOSMAN> 100% de paquetes perdidos
<linaporras> aca toy
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> DIos
<JHOSMAN> Está lento el internet en el campus?
<linaporras> bueno Bart21, julianarmando, JHOSMAN están?
<linaporras> si relento
<linaporras> como a 3Mbs
<JHOSMAN> FAIL
<linaporras> re fai
<linaporras> menosmal no ando descrgando nada
<linaporras> XD
<JHOSMAN> menos mal no bajas pornosotros ... bueno punto 1?
<linaporras> punto q
<linaporras> lo propongo porque creo que debemos ser concientes
<JHOSMAN> Repaso de funciones, lineamientos y reglas del Concilio ‒ LinaPorras
<linaporras> de la responsabilidad que tenemos con la comunidad al  ser del concilio
<linaporras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/
<linaporras> recalcando sobre esto:  3. Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<linaporras> Moderar la lista de correos.
<julianarmando> ese "deberian" quita lo "voluntariamente"
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: y dejarlo como?
<linaporras> jajajaj....
<linaporras> no es que no es para repensar
<linaporras> es para repasar...
<linaporras> porque parece que se nos ha olvidado
<linaporras> en el tema de la moderación JUlian, al fin removiste las personas que moderaban que nosx
<linaporras> ?
<julianarmando> nop, porque alfin no se decidio nada
<julianarmando> no he tocado nada d eso
<linaporras> revisen todo el enlace, es en serio un repaso que pretendo nos motive a la autorreflexion
<JHOSMAN> hoy se fue un coment de cano q debería ser moderado, lina a el no se le habia puesto banderin?
<linaporras> es que hay personas que moderan que lo desmoderan
<julianarmando> yo he moderado a cano y a forigua unas 5 veces
<julianarmando> alguien levanta la moderacion
<julianarmando> esa moderacion es una burla
<linaporras> ellos hablan con uno de los moderadores y los desmoderan por eso considero que a moderación solo debe quedar en ti y same
<JHOSMAN> quien está moderando actualmente?
<JHOSMAN> así no se puede
<linaporras> yo si sugiero que retireas la moderación de esas personas que X
<linaporras> sin embargo, y para varia ya no tenemos quorum...
<Ubuntero|10419> accidentalmente le  di a un pc que se actualizara .. no se actualizo bien y quedo vuelto un 8 intente recuperar la info lo hice con la ultima version desde usb live  pude recuperar info pero no la maquina virtual no se donde esta y por mas que busco no se alguine me puede ayudar y explicarme donde estara
<JHOSMAN> de acuerdo con linaporras
<linaporras> Ubuntero el canal de ayuda es #ubuntu-c
<JHOSMAN> con respecto al concilio... bueno yo lo iba a hacer pero uds no dejaron cuando no tenia tiempo =(
<linaporras> 8 #ubuntu-co
<linaporras> mmm y antonces?
<julianarmando> de una u otra manera no hay quorum xD
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> es un fial
<linaporras> fail
<linaporras> me da malgenio
<linaporras> mucho
<julianarmando> pues que propuesta podemos sacar de aqui para darle solucion a esa problematica?
<JHOSMAN> creo que se responde mas por telegram q por aqui
<JHOSMAN> popondría yo hacer reu ahí y porner aqui el resumen
<JHOSMAN> y el respectivo informe en la wiki
<julianarmando> eso seria ideal en una reunion por telegram participarian mas peronas y asi
<julianarmando> pero como debe ser publica
<julianarmando> en realidad solo hay una persona que pone problema por eso hasta donde recuerdo
<JHOSMAN> quien era?
<julianarmando> sergio si mal no recuerdo
<JHOSMAN> ummm
<julianarmando> a mi me gusta por telegram xD
<JHOSMAN> igual
<JHOSMAN> lina?
<linaporras> entonces votemos
<linaporras> acá ubuntiando campuseros chicos jejje :D
<julianarmando> es mas, siconvocamos a bart2  y que vota por el si en las reuniones de telegram habria quorum no?
<JHOSMAN> yo voto por telegram
<julianarmando> yo voto por telegram
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2016-07-04
<DGUERRERO> ?
<DGUERRERO> @meetinology help
<meetingology> DGUERRERO: Error: "meetinology" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> @ubuntulog help
<meetingology> DGUERRERO: Error: "ubuntulog" is not a valid command.
<DGUERRERO> @help
<meetingology> DGUERRERO: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<DGUERRERO> @list
<meetingology> DGUERRERO: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickAuth, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<DGUERRERO> @channel
<meetingology> DGUERRERO: (channel [<channel>] <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the channel configuration variable for <name> to <value> for <channel>. Otherwise, returns the current channel configuration value of <name>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
